# Domain in pcAnywhere 11.5



## bjk100 (Oct 8, 2005)

I've gotten everything to work in pcAnywhere 11.5 with regards to connecting to a computer 25 miles away. There's just one problem, when I log on to connect, it connects and asks for the username, password and those are correct. Then it asks for the "domain." I have no idea what the domain is nor what a domain is and I don't think the PC I'm connecting to belongs to a domain. Yet the logon doesn't work when I leave "domain" blank. Please help! I have Real VNC up and running in case you need me to change anything on the host computer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cbatty (Jul 3, 2006)

*Same problem*

Hmmm this is exactly the problem I am getting. Have you happened to find a solution to this? Any help would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

If you can go to Control Panel > System > Computer Name. This should be the domain. I would try just the first part (ie 'any.where.com' try 'any') then try the entire name.


----------



## JammerBoy (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anybody found a solution to this yet? I am having the same problem but only with one site. The other sites I connect to do not give me this problem.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

i have exactly the same issue with one computer on the 12PC network, its something to do wit the authentication.

However, when i cancel the host on that computer and restart it, it works fine, and it wont ask for the domain when i try to connect. (i do that everytime the target PC is restarted)...


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

*I Think I got it*

oh well i guess i resolved my problem:

Using the Advanced View...

1-Go to "Hosts" on your pcAnywhere Manager list on the left side margin.
2- Right Click on EACH host and go to "properties"
3-Click the "callers" tab, and make sure that the "Authentication type" is set to the same one your using on ur PC, usually pcAnywhere.
4- If u have a folder "auto Sart" on your hosts list, open it, and do the same for the administrators host as well...

it is working fine for me.... good luck and i hope it works for you all too


----------

